# Bidding a season



## MrV304 (Sep 23, 2017)

looking for some advice for bidding for a season. I preferably bid per trip but this company is wanting a seasonal bid. And I'm not real sure on how long a season is? 

Thanks any help is greatly appreciated


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

Usually November 1 to March 31. Can make it whatever you want in your contract, of course.


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

Illinois, most contracts are Nov 15 - April 15


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Oot west it's Oct 1-June 1.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Winter is 89 days long


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

BossPlow2010 said:


> Winter is 89 days long


There's a seasoned answer...


----------



## Avalanche 2500 (Dec 31, 2015)

I guess it depends where u live, Like Buff I think he has had a push or 2 already ?? LOL


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

MrV304 said:


> looking for some advice on bidding for a season bid. I prefer to do per visit but this company wants a seasonal bid, how long is a normal season?


So...They want a seasonal bid...For Plowing??...For Plowing and Salting??...For plowing and salting and sidewalks??...First Figure out how many plowing events you have had in the last 5 years minimum


----------



## MrV304 (Sep 23, 2017)

Defcon 5 said:


> So...They want a seasonal bid...For Plowing??...For Plowing and Salting??...For plowing and salting and sidewalks??...First Figure out how many plowing events you have had in the last 5 years minimum


They're looking at wanting plowing and treatment as well as sidewalks. I was able to figure out all that but I wasn't sure how long a "season" was. Some people told me it's nov 1 to march 31. I was just curious what other people's advice was.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

MrV304 said:


> They're looking at wanting plowing and treatment as well as sidewalks. I was able to figure out all that but I wasn't sure how long a "season" was. Some people told me it's nov 1 to march 31. I was just curious what other people's advice was.


Your location plays into the length of your season, along with salting requirements and rates. You can easily find average snowfall (going 10yrs) and length of season (when the first and last measurable snow takes place) data by using the google, you may also want to check average temps too. Finding this oot will allow you to calculate how many plowable events you should count on along with salt trips too.
My area contracts run October 1 - June 1.


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

first to last.


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

I'm a bit confused, there seems to be 2 threads on this. I'm also not sure what your question is. What are you asking? How long winter is? Really? Or how many events your part of the globe gets?


----------



## MrV304 (Sep 23, 2017)

Freshwater said:


> I'm a bit confused, there seems to be 2 threads on this. I'm also not sure what your question is. What are you asking? How long winter is? Really? Or how many events your part of the globe gets?


I was asking how long do people say a season is when you give a seasonal quote. I've been told from November 1st to the end of march. Or even just a number of days, or base it off of how many snowstorms my area averages.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Here, Nov 15 to end of March. Location dictates it.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

MrV304 said:


> I was asking how long do people say a season is when you give a seasonal quote. I've been told from November 1st to the end of march. Or even just a number of days, or base it off of how many snowstorms my area averages.


Who cares, give them a price from July 1 to June 30
Chances are it's not going to snow in July and August.

Not trying to be a jerk, but this is a pretty basic question, hopefully you've plowed before.


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

MrV304 said:


> I was asking how long do people say a season is when you give a seasonal quote. I've been told from November 1st to the end of march. Or even just a number of days, or base it off of how many snowstorms my area averages.


It really depends on your area, and really what kind of accounts you have. Look no offence, but the question" how long is winter " is like asking the driver instructor what a car door is. Nobody's sure if your for real...


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

maybe you should post the area you are in??

here its oct 15th to mar 30th for the commercial that i am aware of...outside of that its an extra charge


----------



## MrV304 (Sep 23, 2017)

BossPlow2010 said:


> Who cares, give them a price from July 1 to June 30
> Chances are it's not going to snow in July and August.
> 
> Not trying to be a jerk, but this is a pretty basic question, hopefully you've plowed before.


Yeah I have plowed before but we normally charge per trip/event than seasonal


----------



## MrV304 (Sep 23, 2017)

leolkfrm said:


> maybe you should post the area you are in??
> 
> here its oct 15th to mar 30th for the commercial that i am aware of...outside of that its an extra charge


Located in West Virginia


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Don't worry about it. It's not going to snow there this year anyway.


----------



## spencers (Nov 14, 2014)

depends on where you live. In Utah on the east bench somewhere around 20-25 pushes and valley on an average of 15. We charge more if it's over 4 inches though.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

MrV304 said:


> Located in West Virginia


What is the yearly average snow fall in your area?


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

MrV304 said:


> looking for some advice on bidding for a season bid. I prefer to do per visit but this company wants a seasonal bid, how long is a normal season?


For my area, 25 plowing trips, 33 to 35 salt trips. Depending on the manager on site otherwise known as the snow wizard. Remember they want seasonal because they think they will come ahead. They will request salt when not needed with warm ground temps.


----------



## spencers (Nov 14, 2014)

FredG said:


> For my area, 25 plowing trips, 33 to 35 salt trips. Depending on the manager on site otherwise known as the snow wizard. Remember they want seasonal because they think they will come ahead. They will request salt when not needed with warm ground temps.


yeah I didn't think of salt but it's because I don't have those accounts that want one bid. You are right though they think they will come out a head. They are going to want premium service so give them a premium bid and explain what it all in tails.


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

My contracts run from November 1 to April 1 or from the date of the first payment! I require the first payment on a seasonal by October 25 season starts November 1. My average is 31" with around 15 salt events give or take. My contracts are all capped at 40" of snow and 12 applications of salt. After that they pay per push at a much reduced rate. Salting applications are full billing. It seems to keep the we want salt thing in check and also it protects all parties from those blow out seasons.


----------



## cjames808 (Dec 18, 2015)

fireside said:


> My contracts run from November 1 to April 1 or from the date of the first payment! I require the first payment on a seasonal by October 25 season starts November 1. My average is 31" with around 15 salt events give or take. My contracts are all capped at 40" of snow and 12 applications of salt. After that they pay per push at a much reduced rate. Salting applications are full billing. It seems to keep the we want salt thing in check and also it protects all parties from those blow out seasons.


We do it like this, Nov 1 through April 31st. 15 plows/20 salts capped at 60'' snow and anything over that is MORE not LESS, 1.5 times the original base plowing rate because harder on equipment and longer hours if we get more snow.


----------



## Maclawnco (Nov 21, 2002)

Contracts are old school. Just show up and do it. Then figure out who to send the bill to later.


----------

